
Cheap New Book on Amazon about Computer Vision and Machine Learning - mjmagic
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B07NKT94GV<p>This book implemented six different algorithms to classify images with prediction accuracy as the primary criterion and time consumption as the secondary one. The accuracies varied between about 30% and 90%, while the time consumptions varied from several seconds to more than one hour. Considering both criteria, the Pre-Trained AlexNet Features Representation plus a Classifier, such as the k-Nearest Neighbors (KNN) and the Support Vector Machines (SVM), was concluded as the best algorithm.
======
ChrisRR
While it's probably fine to advertise your book on here, it's in slightly poor
taste not to mention that it's your book.

